# Trump Tells DHS To Prepare For Border Wall Construction



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I was hoping that Trump was just playing possum while quietly laying the ground work for the wall.....



> A memo from the Department of Homeland Security, which was recently reviewed by Reuters, suggest that the Trump administration plans to hit the ground running on the construction of that U.S.-Mexico border wall when they move into the White House later this month. The memo apparently summarized a meeting held between DHS officials and Trump's transition team on December 5th in which requests were made for an assessment of "all assets available for border wall and barrier construction."


Trump Tells DHS To Prepare For Border Wall Construction | Zero Hedge


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Red Lion, Countries in Europe are now building walls and fences due to the mass immigration problems they are facing. England left the EU for the same reason among others effectively creating a "wall" to put a check on uncontrolled immigration. We should have built this wall years ago.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Joe said:


> Red Lion, Countries in Europe are now building walls and fences due to the mass immigration problems they are facing. England left the EU for the same reason among others effectively creating a "wall" to put a check on uncontrolled immigration. We should have built this wall years ago.


England. Where London is? London, with the Muslim mayor? Where there are no-go areas? Where once British people lived British lives but are now forced to be extremely submissive to the ways of sharia?

Europe? Where millions of new, Muslim immigrants already live and are changing the cultural landscape? Where they are out-procreating the indigenous population? The same, nuclear Europe that is our natural ally that is being transformed into a natural enemy of individual freedom right before our eyes? Why are they now building walls?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> Why are they now building walls?


Because extermination is too Medieval like... Oh wait that's what the Crusades were all about... wasn't it?

*Rancher *


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Because extermination is too Medieval like... Oh wait that's what the Crusades were all about... wasn't it?
> 
> *Rancher *


Yup. We have a problem with "going medieval," nowadays. That is why Western civilization will be destroyed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yup. We have a problem with "going medieval," nowadays. That is why Western civilization will be destroyed.


Ain't that the truth. I like to think that there would be enough folks willing to "go medieval" when and if the moment called for it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Ain't that the truth. I like to think that there would be enough folks willing to "go medieval" when and if the moment called for it.


There's still time for it to happen.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Joe said:


> Red Lion, Countries in Europe are now building walls and fences due to the mass immigration problems they are facing. England left the EU for the same reason among others effectively creating a "wall" to put a check on uncontrolled immigration. We should have built this wall years ago.


most of the former Commie Bloc countries never allowed the refugees in - had the troops out and the fences up when the invasion started - had directions signs out for France & Germany - "Sucker Countries This Way"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Because extermination is too Medieval like... Oh wait that's what the Crusades were all about... wasn't it?
> 
> *Rancher *


That's what Crusades are all about, there's one more around the corner.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> most of the former Commie Bloc countries never allowed the refugees in - had the troops out and the fences up when the invasion started - had directions signs out for France & Germany - "Sucker Countries This Way"


Exactly this, it was the smaller christian nations like Czech Republic, Slovakia, etc who kept them out...they still remember the last time religious violence broke out in the region and didnt fall for it.

Doesnt matter if the last name is Radovic or al-Baghdadi, Muslims are Muslims

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Do the math on procreation rates of Muslims versus Christians and you will see that the United States will become a Muslim nation within two generations. Muslims: 6 to 8 children per family, Christians is down to about 2.1 children per family.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Do the math on procreation rates of Muslims versus Christians and you will see that the United States will become a Muslim nation within two generations. Muslims: 6 to 8 children per family, Christians is down to about 2.1 children per family.


Well then I guess that it is a good thing that the crap will hit the fan long before that day comes.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I get a kick out of Mexican people talking about how a man like Trump even got elected. They are still trying to figure out the different ways that Trump will hurt Mexico. They live here, but their heart is obviously in Mexico. But then again, we saw the rioters carrying mexican flags while burning our flag in the streets of US cities. Kind of tells you where their mindset is. 
Depotting all criminal aliens is a good start. But it shouldn't end there, IMO. If you aren't legal, you're probably getting freebies from the government, paid for by me. I see the number of 11.2 million illegals in the US tossed out in all sorts of articles on immigration. That "Estimate" was from 2002. By now with their belief that limiting families is not Catholic, who know how many there are. Then add in all the illegals coming over the border since 2002 and we could have 30-40 million over here. With so many unemployed citizens in the US, I can't feel sympathetic. Even if they are legal, they know how to play the system. A guy I worked with had his wife and 6 kids in the next state on welfare, food stamps, the whole 9 yards. He supposedly left her and the kids. He works 3.5 hours away, making good money, lives with her mother Monday thru Thursday and visits his wife and kids on weekends. Drives an Escalade, own a trucking business with 3 trucks and dresses way better than I do, but that's easy. But that's none of my business.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

paraquack said:


> I get a kick out of Mexican people talking about how a man like Trump even got elected. They are still trying to figure out the different ways that Trump will hurt Mexico. They live here, but their heart is obviously in Mexico. But then again, we saw the rioters carrying mexican flags while burning our flag in the streets of US cities. Kind of tells you where their mindset is.
> Depotting all criminal aliens is a good start. But it shouldn't end there, IMO. If you aren't legal, you're probably getting freebies from the government, paid for by me. I see the number of 11.2 million illegals in the US tossed out in all sorts of articles on immigration. That "Estimate" was from 2002. By now with their belief that limiting families is not Catholic, who know how many there are. Then add in all the illegals coming over the border since 2002 and we could have 30-40 million over here. With so many unemployed citizens in the US, I can't feel sympathetic. Even if they are legal, they know how to play the system. A guy I worked with had his wife and 6 kids in the next state on welfare, food stamps, the whole 9 yards. He supposedly left her and the kids. He works 3.5 hours away, making good money, lives with her mother Monday thru Thursday and visits his wife and kids on weekends. Drives an Escalade, own a trucking business with 3 trucks and dresses way better than I do, but that's easy. But that's none of my business.


Well said and I agree.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Capture the illegals put them into "wall building labor camps" as repayment for what they stole from the American Taxpayer!
The woman can do the camp cleaning and cooking for the Dacas and men while building the wall.
Bulldoze every Favela* we built for these illegals or open them up for homeless Veterans. The Rent? $00.00 the same amount the tacos paid!
Oh, ALL of them have flat screen cable tv internet day care playgrounds libraries and healthcare facilities in them (That Kenyon, Muslim, 1/2 Bred, alinsky-ite sure treats illegals good, huh?)

*https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Favela&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just like broken plumbing shut off the water before fixing the problem so it can be done correctly. The wall and enforcement of the boarder are manditory to straighten out the illegal immigration mess so we can have a country to live in and work on improving. Language, boarders, customs are what make a nation. Otherwise it is the Tower of Babble and it falls apart.

Worst case funding scenario is to use foreign, military and economic aid Intentend for offending nations and confiscate any wire transfers going to Mexico or any other country that promotes illegal immigration into the US until its paid for and the issue solved. Money talks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Do the math on procreation rates of Muslims versus Christians and you will see that the United States will become a Muslim nation within two generations. Muslims: 6 to 8 children per family, Christians is down to about 2.1 children per family.


Stop welfare benefits unless the beneficiaries agree to be sterile. That will take a bite out of that tax payer funded growth from multiple wives each with multiple children.


----------

